# Broken ETTL on 1D IV



## RuneL (Jul 18, 2011)

ETTL is broken on my 1D IV, it won't communicate with either of my flashes, it can fire them but not sync at anything above 120 - anyone know what this might be? Triede googling it, no luck!


----------

